# Pure Pit or Mix?



## kwiekailey (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello all!
So, I am new to this page and new to owning a Pit Bull. I've had a few dogs before, but mostly dogs for pheasant hunting, such as labs and spaniels. Recently I adopted Millie, a 14 week old puppy, from a local shelter. She was listed as a shepherd mix, but I thought I saw the pit bull in her face, and sure enough, her old owner who surrendered her listed her has an APBT.
I'm just wondering - do you guys think she's full Pit Bull, or could you see the German Shepherd mix? I'm calling on some expertise here...Some days I think the first, some days I think the second. Either way she's a sweetheart and I don't care what she is, I'd just love to know her a little better. 

https://www.facebook.com/kailey.schiesl/media_set?set=a.10208229764287727.1073741841.1411126033&type=3


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cute pup! Without a pedigree there is no way to tell. You are best off going with "shelter mutt", loving and giving her a good phone.

That said, the fur is a bot long for a purebred APBT, so some sort of mix would be my best guess.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum kwiekailey and thanks for the introduction. 
No way of knowing what mix Millie is but she is definitely not a APBT. This is a very popular breed right now and it's possible the original owner listed her that way in hopes of a quick home for her. 
Millie is a great looking pup and I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

kwiekailey said:


> or could you see the German Shepherd mix? ]


Well I don't see the German Shepherd at all...would love to see pics of her older now...she looks a lot like a dog I had once that I too thought was a pit bull, but I know better now.

Dang, don't be surprised if a lot of people do see pit bull in her though...anymore pics?


----------

